# Κλίνεται το σκάκι;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2010)

Αν ρωτήσετε σκακιστές, θα χαμογελάσουν πονηρά. Είναι ο πρώτος τρόπος αναγνώρισης των «δικών»μας. Οι «ξένοι» (συνήθως πολιτικοί στις τελετές και τις απονομές ;)) δεν το κλίνουν, τους δυσκολεύει, λένε «πρωταθλητής του σκάκι» και «τα σκάκι» όταν εννοούν «τα σκάκια», τα σετ σκακιστικών πεσσών που παίζουμε. Και όμως, και το ΛΚΝ και ο Μπαμπινιώτης το ξεκαθαρίζουν: Το σκάκι σχηματίζει κανονικά γενική: «του σκακιού».

Ο μπαρμπαγκούγκλης με οδήγησε σήμερα σε ένα ενδιαφέρον απόσπασμα από τον πρώτο τόμο των Απάντων του Μαν. Τριανταφυλλίδη (1963):

Το σκάκι, του σκακιού γίνεται ζατρίκιον· ζατρίκιον όχι δια να καθαρισθή η γλώσσα, αφού και το ζατρίκιον είναι ξένη λέξις, αλλά δια να κάνη την εμφάνισίν της η κατάληξις -ιον, η οποία δεν εννοεί να κολλήσει εις το σκάκι-ον.​
Είναι παράδειγμα που αναφέρει ο Τρ. για να αποδείξει κάτι; Και τι; Είναι απλή αναφορά; Είναι τσιτάτο άλλου; Δυστυχώς, αυτό είναι όλο που δείχνει ο γκούγκλης. Ούτε καν τη σελίδα για να καθοδηγήσω κάποιον που θα ήθελε να με διευκολύνει.

Παρόλα αυτά, αν τύχει και βρεθεί στα χέρια σας το βιβλίο και το θυμηθείτε, θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε κάποιες περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτό το χωρίο.

Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2010)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης παρουσιάζει (επικριτικά-ειρωνικά) την "σκιαμαχία των καθαριστών" κατά των ξένων λέξεων. Το απόσπασμα που βρήκες είναι από το κομμάτι όπου λέει ο Τ. ότι διώχνουν μια ξένη λέξη για να την αντικαταστήσουν από μιαν άλλη όχι λιγότερο ξένη, όπως μπίρα από ζύθο ή ποκάμισο από χιτώνα -και ακολουθεί το παράδειγμα με το σκάκι/ζατρίκιο που το έχεις γράψει ολόκληρο, μετά πάει στο κουνέλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2010)

Κάτι τέτοιο είχα υποθέσει...


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2010)

Οπότε μπορούμε άραγε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι το σκάκι συχνά-πυκνά δεν κλίνεται, αλλά εμείς το κλίνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2010)

Μπα, τώρα που θα καλλικρατηθούμε και λιγοστεύουν και οι πολιτευόμενοι θα κλίνεται περισσότερο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2016)

Να προσθέσω εδώ με αφορμή σημερινή συζήτηση αλλού ότι η λέξη _σκάκι_ σχηματίζει κανονικά και όλους τους τύπους του πληθυντικού: τα σκάκια, των σκακιών. Εδώ υπάρχει όμως μια νοηματική μετατόπιση, αφού ο πληθυντικός χρησιμοποιείται όχι για το ίδιο το παιχνίδι αλλά για τα σκακιστικά σετ, πιόνια και σκακιέρες μαζί, π.χ. «Πρόεδρε, φέρε και πενήντα σκάκια μαζί για να τα μοιράσουμε στα σχολεία.» «Ποιος ήταν ο υπεύθυνος για τη φύλαξη των σκακιών;»


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2016)

Δεν θα το έλεγα σημασιακή μετατόπιση, αλλ' απλώς ύπαρξη πληθυντικού μόνο για συγκεκριμένη σημασία (δεν είναι πρωτόφαντο φαινόμενο).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2016)

Ας μεταφέρω εδώ και το τι έγραψα στο «αλλού»:

Κανονικότατα κλίνεται το «σκάκι» και από εμάς που δεν έχουμε σχέση μαζί του, Ο44 είναι στο ΛΚΝ (δλδ με όλες του τις πτώσεις), «σκακιού» δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ. Για την ακρίβεια, το «σκάκι» είναι άλλο ένα επιχείρημα _*υπέρ *_της γενικής των εις -άκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2016)

Όλα τα εις -άκι έχουν λίγο άκομψη -ή ασυνήθιστη, αν θέλετε- γενική. Αποφεύγουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε γενική για το πατάκι, το χαλάκι, το παπάκι, το μωράκι, κτλ. Αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που όταν χρησιμοποιούν γενική για το σκάκι το αφήνουν άκλιτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που όταν χρησιμοποιούν γενική για το σκάκι το αφήνουν άκλιτο.



Google it ;)

Και μάλιστα, τώρα το βλέπω *και* από σκακιστές, που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν το θέμα καλύτερα...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλα τα εις -άκι έχουν λίγο άκομψη -ή ασυνήθιστη, αν θέλετε- γενική.


γερακιού, κορακιού, σακακιού, χαντακιού (και πολλά άλλα)


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2016)

Zazula said:


> γερακιού, κορακιού, σακακιού, χαντακιού (και πολλά άλλα)



Του αγοριού απέναντι πείτε του πως είν' ώρα
του σουβλακιού που μου 'ταξε κι εγώ το θέλω τώρα
για τα βαριά κρομμύδια του, κρομμύδια του
και τα καυτά πιπέρια

Πείτε του πως ξαγρύπνησα 
και με την πείνα δείπνησα
πως θέλω τη ντομάτα του, ντομάτα του
και τη ζεστή, και τη ζεστή του πίτα

Του τζατζικιού απέναντι πείτε του πως το θέλω
να μου 'ρθει τα μεσάνυχτα, μεσάνυχτα
δε θα μου κακοπέσει

Και ως τα ξημερώματα 
να καίνε τα σκορδώματα
Θάλασσα το στομάχι μου, στομάχι μου
κι εγώ φωτιά, κι εγώ φωτιά στη μέση


----------

